
Setting Up Your Own Algorithmic Trading Server: A How-To Guide - chicagoquant3
https://hackernoon.com/setting-up-your-own-algorithmic-trading-server-4bbdf0766c17
======
Quequau
Interesting. Though maybe it would be better to use their docker container:

[https://hub.docker.com/r/quantconnect/lean](https://hub.docker.com/r/quantconnect/lean)

~~~
jaredbroad
It is easier for me to do it that way as well but some people aren't familiar
with docker and prefer to install into their OS.

